# Primer to paint vinyl-covered "wallpaper" panels in mobile homes?



## LThompson (Feb 28, 2006)

My mom is turning 60 at the beginning of April, and us three kids are wanting to do something special for her. She's always hated the patterned "wallpaper" vinyl walls in her mobile home, so we'd like to paint them. Now, we've heard plenty about the fact that you cannot simply paint them with regular latex paint because it will come right back off in sheets. There's been mention here and there about a primer that will allow the paint to adhere properly to the walls. Does anyone know what we should use? Do you have any tips (from experience or otherwise)?  

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## JMGP (Jan 19, 2006)

You can use a primer from Benjamin Moore Called "Fresh Start" 100% acrylic...

This is a premium primer... it will cover the pattern on the vinyl so there will not be any blead through and it bonds excellent...

apply and let cure for a minimum of 24 hours before applying finish coat....

make sure the surface is clean from dirt, grease etc etc.. you may do a "Scuff" sanding...

Dont worry about anything lifting or coming off in sheets... wont happen... the pattern is just a print...

Apply your finish coats...


----------



## Cricketsz28 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am new to this site but let me tell you this... I have a mobile home & I know what you are talking about... It's terrible. I am redoing our bathroom, it has that same kind of paneling on it. When I first bought it, I repainted it and after it was nicked it would peel. I didnt use Kilz on it , just bathroom paint. Well I just decided to repaint it & use Kilz to prevent it from peeling, haha what a joke. DIDN"T WORK. I bought a new vanity & had my husband put it in & he nicked the kilz , well it came off along with the paint that was put on years ago.Just peeled right off in sheets. It was just like it was when I first bought it, I was very upset. So he went to Lowes & asked the guy in there & he responded your painting a M/H right?, He told us to try"Seal Zall".. it failed too, then i was told to sand it some that really messed it up!!! It was like painting a cottonball!! I said, well you can imagine!!, & I put in Sheet Rock & I am in the process of mudding & sanding now. The guy @ Lowes said some can get away with using Kilz (in a M/H) and some can't.. I couldnt.. Hope this helps.


----------



## AAPaint (Mar 4, 2006)

Kilz is not a good bonding primer. Next time try an Sherwin Williams Pro Block alkyd primer, then follow with a premium (not from HD or lowes) acrylic paint.


----------



## jonette (Dec 4, 2008)

*I have painted the interior of my manufactured home*

I painted the interior of my house with semi-gloss paint, I bought from Lowes. I have painted every room over the years.: I have a 1993 Oakwood model. The last paint I used was Ultra premium , Valspar by AMerican Tradition. It is Interior SEMI-GLOSS FINISH, we love it!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Kilz is not a good bonding primer. Next time try an Sherwin Williams Pro Block alkyd primer, then follow with a premium (not from HD or lowes) acrylic paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## LULUBUG53 (Nov 19, 2011)

I moved into a mobile home, and had the same feelings about the vinyl. I tried painting it, but it peeled off. So I bought a bucket of Joint compound and
used a small scraper to apply it on the vinyl, at first it gave me a hard time, but
eventually it stuck and dried, and was able to paint it, in an old world rough texture look. I never tried to get a smooth finish from the compound.
Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

I gotta agree with JMGP, use an acrylic primer, followed by an acrylic finish... and there are several brands on the market that will work on your vinyl clad panels (BM's Fresh Start, BullsEye 123, et al)...Talk with your local independent Paint dealer for his or her recommendation. I'm also not a huge fan of Kilz products (oil or latex) when tight adhesion is necessary.

You'll have better chance of success with an acrylic rather than an alkyd product on this type of surface. Acrylics don't need to penetrate for max adhesion, alkyds do...and since this is a vinyl clad substrate, the alkyd can't penetrate sufficiently. Also, alkyds are more prone to mildew growth than are acrylics - and even though mildew can grow on any surface, alkyds actually provide a food source for mildew while acrylics do not.

Before priming, it's extremely important that the surface be clean and free of any soap residue. Wash the surface with a non-sudsing detergent (Soilax or Dirtex Powder) - if any soap residue is apparent, wash the surface with a vinegar and water solution then rinse with clean water to neutralize.

Also, be aware that when priming with acrylic bonding primers, they may not reach maximum adhesion for 2 weeks (or so) after application - although they may be top coated within a couple of hours after priming. During this 2 week period of time, avoid rough treatment of the walls (no banging into them with furniture, fixtures or dull, blunt or sharp objects...) 

Good luck and let us know how your project turns out.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

(sigh)...Ok, I just realized this was originally posted in 2006 and the job is probably done by now. Probably enough time to determine if these recommendations worked.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think I've ever heard of anything BIN won't stick to, Jello maybe.:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ric knows paint said:


> (sigh)...Ok, I just realized this was originally posted in 2006 and the job is probably done by now. Probably enough time to determine if these recommendations worked.


Ya think?:laughing:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, look how young Chrisn looks in the picture, didn't you notice that? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

oil based primer will seal the wallpaper for the new color


----------



## WJGirlOnOwn (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a mobile home that was built in 2004. The walls are wallboard with a paper over them that is slightly textured. Of course the strips are there as well. I was going to remove the strips and put dry wall mud in there place. I have read I need to sand the papered wallboard as well that didn't make much sense to me. Thoughts? I also need some help picking the primer and paint.


----------

